# FYI for T. Rice Quiksilver jacket



## meckel (Mar 22, 2009)

Just letting eveybody know the Quiksilver Travis Rice signature jacket, the egyptian themed one, i dont know what season its from, runs huge. I bought a small according to their size charts and it is way too big, so downsize at least one size if you want a fit where all you can fit under there is a hoody, because with a 38" chest and a small i can still fit my old jacket, a hoody and a couple buddies under this new Quiksilver one.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Just for reference:


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

that king tut look, nice


----------

